# What Audi wheels are these?



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

Just a quick question.. saw these wheels on this mk3 golf browsing through the internet, Wondering what they are and if you have any specs of them or where to buy? Thanks


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: What Audi wheels are these? (NEP)*

anyone?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What Audi wheels are these? (NEP)*

I believe they are from an A8, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: What Audi wheels are these? (PerL)*

A8


----------

